# Out of curiosity... "What do you do"



## peefyloo (Aug 30, 2008)

When someone claims to be in MARSOC and you ask "What do you do", what would be the 'acceptable' reply?

Reason I ask is because I talked to someone who said they were in, and I ask them that question, and they replied "Force Reconnaissance". Which I understand why he would say that, but then he went of on saying his MOS is "Top Secret" So I just started to waive the BS flag.:confused:


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 30, 2008)

When I was in I would answer "Dolphin trainer" or "a Clown School Grad".  Worst case scenario is Bulk Fuel.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Anyone who tells you that his "job" is "top secret" is full of shit.:2c:


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 30, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> Anyone who tells you that his "job" is "top secret" is full of shit.:2c:


 
Very true.... or he/she might be embarrassed by what he does.  Which is just as stupid at lying about it.  All the jobs are important and there is no need to try to “pump” up your job.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sounds like a BS statement to me; what an 0321 does isn't classified.  When, where, how, etc, might be, but not the basic skills required.

To tangent, my first MOS in the Corps was 2532 Microwave Equipment Operator.  Basically, we operated long distance radios that used frequencies above 1000 MHz, hence the "Microwave".  The standard answer though (when people asked what a Microwave Equipment Operator does) was a long drawn out story about giant microwave ovens (think the size of an ISO container) that were mounted on the back of trucks to prepare chow in the field.  We'd get into the radiation suits we wore, etc.  People would get pretty disappointed when they figured out we were just cooks...


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Aug 30, 2008)

The guy is full of shit. He could have said special reconnaissance, or deep reconnaissance, but Force Recon was a unit not a job, and it is not a part of MARSOC. How the hell does that even sound "I do Force Reconnaissance". Back when Force was still around he would have either gave you the straight answer of "I'm Recon over with 1st or 2nd Force" or the always fun "I'm bulk fuel". Just puch him the face next time you see him.


----------



## peefyloo (Sep 7, 2008)

Walked into this individual again, got to talking....

Since when do people have a 'top secret' MOS? lmao...

Gotta love posers/idiots.


----------



## car (Sep 7, 2008)

Don't wave the bullshit flag, throw it at him!


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 7, 2008)

car said:


> Don't wave the bullshit flag, throw it at him!


The flag or the actual shit?:uhh:


----------



## GSXRanger (Sep 7, 2008)

This is not my lane, because I am not a Marine, nor am I affiliated with MARSOC... however, I have run missions with them, and I can attest... they are a GREAT bunch of misfits... I fit right in with them.

You should get this ass clown's name and info to them, because I am very sure they have a Poser Trophy Room, the same as we do. 

One thing is for sure... the world is a very small place. Posers beware!!!

Top Secret MOS. That's funny right there.


----------



## car (Sep 7, 2008)

When I was at USASOC, I occasionally gave a class to 18-series BNCOC and ANCOC - "This is what a SOT-A can do for you."

I was amazed at some of the responses I got.

"The team leader told me that he worked for NSA, not me."
"You don't have need to know."

Then why the fuck are you here, hero?!

You either have a higher opinion of yourself than everyone else does, or you're incompetent and are covering your ass with "access."


----------



## x SF med (Sep 7, 2008)

Shhhhhh...  remember - we're all so secret here that we really don't exist, our MOS's are so classified that they make people's brains explode when they hear about them, and our missions are so top secret that we don't even know what we do - in case we might tell somebody....:confused:


Friggin assclown...

 His best answer - I am a Marine Infantryman attached to [major higher headquarters here] and damn proud of it.  Semper Fi!!!


----------



## car (Sep 7, 2008)

I just watched a movie about a guy named Jason Bourne.... Does that qualify me? Is that the kind of thing you guys are talking about?

:doh::doh:


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 7, 2008)

car said:


> I just watched a movie about a guy named Jason Bourne.... Does that qualify me? Is that the kind of thing you guys are talking about?
> 
> :doh::doh:



Even better you need to watch the new Nicolas Cage movie, Bangkok Dangerous, then you'll qualify.   That was a good flick, shitty ending.


That guy sounds like a tool, I hardly ever admit that I'm in the military, let alone what I do; unless it's to some one else that serves.  I just don't want the risk of getting into some BS political argument.  So I usually say I'm a painter or carpenter, sometimes I even say I'm an artist waiting for my big break and when they ask what kind of art I do; I tell them I break shit.


----------



## 0699 (Sep 7, 2008)

I saw this at the squadron, especially with the younger guys looking to get laid.  They would talk their head off about what we did (not classfied stuff; I never saw that) in some bar to a girl they'd just met.

I usually tried to convince people I was a day laborer .  If they didn't buy that, I'd just say we were in the military here for a training exercise.  Most everyone let it go at that.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Sep 7, 2008)

My DD-214 is classified "Tippy Top Secret - Burn _Before_ Reading".  I'm so high speed, even I am not read-on for what I'm doing!  :doh:


----------



## x SF med (Sep 7, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> My DD-214 is classified "Tippy Top Secret - Burn _Before_ Reading".  I'm so high speed, even I am not read-on for what I'm doing!  :doh:



You realize that I've had to authorize the use of black helicopters to hunt you down since you even mentioned yourself and your clearance....  sorry, SimSig it was nice knowing you - the MiB will be knocking on your door in short order...:confused::cool:

I know that you know that they know that nobody knows what we know that everybody else doesn't know what we know because if they knew than we wouldn't have to know that we don't know what we think we know... y'know.:doh: Thus having to issue the TwEPord.  We're gonna miss you.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Sep 7, 2008)

x SF med said:


> You realize that I've had to authorize the use of black helicopters to hunt you down since you even mentioned yourself and your clearance....  sorry, SimSig it was nice knowing you - the MiB will be knocking on your door in short order...:confused::cool:
> 
> I know that you know that they know that nobody knows what we know that everybody else doesn't know what we know because if they knew than we wouldn't have to know that we don't know what we think we know... y'know.:doh: Thus having to issue the TwEPord.  We're gonna miss you.



Lucky for me I go to this bar where i met this girl whose brother knows this guy who's sister did this other couple, the wife of whom talked to this other guy who's cousin's mother-in-law had a kid in the MiB.

So I'm good.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 7, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> Lucky for me I go to this bar where i met this girl whose brother knows this guy who's sister did this other couple, the wife of whom talked to this other guy who's cousin's mother-in-law had a kid in the MiB.
> 
> So I'm good.



Oh, hell I met that guy's brother's sister in law's cousin's friend.:doh:


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 7, 2008)

Are you guys talking about Duane?   :doh: Ah dammit!  Now I slipped up and gave him away.  I'll never know when the helos are coming for me, I always hear helos.


----------



## car (Sep 7, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> My DD-214 is classified "Tippy Top Secret - Burn _Before_ Reading".  I'm so high speed, even I am not read-on for what I'm doing!  :doh:




I can't believe you mentioned Tippy Top Sec......holy shit! :eek: I can hear the helicopters inbound!  Save me! 

Aieeeeeeeeee..........:doh:


----------



## x SF med (Sep 7, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> Are you guys talking about Duane?   :doh: Ah dammit!  Now I slipped up and gave him away.  I'll never know when the helos are coming for me, I always hear helos.




Sorry - it's ninjas for you, no helos.  And how many times do we have to tell you - NO FUCKING NAMES!!!  :confused::doh:


----------



## Poccington (Sep 7, 2008)

Invisible J said:


> When asked while carrying our sniper rifles in drag bags, we always said we were the USMC combat golf team.



Hahaha that's genius!


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Sep 7, 2008)

Invisible J said:


> USMC combat golf team.



It's the "pros from Dover"  (obscure M*A*S*H reference)


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 7, 2008)

x SF med said:


> Sorry - it's ninjas for you, no helos.  And how many times do we have to tell you - NO FUCKING NAMES!!!  :confused::doh:



I'm sure that Duane or whatever his new name is will love his new life now. ;)  As for the ninjas, I can take ninjas; I'll just offer them up some cold ones and BBQ.   Now if ye were sending pirates after me booty, then I might be worried.


----------



## car (Sep 7, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> I'm sure that Duane or whatever his new name is will love his new life now. ;)  As for the ninjas, I can take ninjas; I'll just offer them up some cold ones and BBQ.   Now if ye were sending pirates after me booty, then I might be worried.



That sounds so Monty Python....

snifff....."Is that bar-b-que?"

"Why, yes, yes it is. Want some?"

Guy turns his head - "Whaddaya think lads?"

As a group - "Yeah, yeah. Mmmmm"


----------



## peefyloo (Sep 8, 2008)

Gotta love small town USA. Ran into the same loser again. After a few secs of small talk, I tried to make something up and think of something witty... I asked if he had "Secret Bravo Sierra" clearance.

Amazingly... He does have the BS.


----------



## QC (Sep 8, 2008)

What do I do?...my best


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 8, 2008)

peefyloo said:


> Gotta love small town USA. Ran into the same loser again. After a few secs of small talk, I tried to make something up and think of something witty... I asked if he had "Secret Bravo Sierra" clearance.
> 
> Amazingly... He does have the BS.



You have the makings of a goooood poser hunter/attacker. ;)

LL


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 10, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> Lucky for me I go to this bar where i met this girl whose brother knows this guy who's sister did this other couple, the wife of whom talked to this other guy who's cousin's mother-in-law had a kid in the MiB.
> 
> So I'm good.



I knew that chick too. But wasn't it her sister, not brother that knew a couple that did the cousin who fell for the mother in law ? ? :cool:


----------



## MarMom (Sep 15, 2008)

The guy's an idiot. My son is MarSOC. They'd never say anything like that. I have never heard of a MOS that is  Top Secret. Their location is. And only when they are deploying for safety's sake. Once they are there we get to know a general vicinity. If the Marine Commandant can go to their location with a Newsweek reporter and say where they are it must be okay (it's posted)  - well, like you said, he's full of shit. All you have to do is look up MarSOC and find out all about it. I appreciate the comment about the misfits!


----------



## Cecil (Sep 30, 2008)

We used to say we were "Motor T".... if you can't truck.... f&ck it!
That or the age old "Bulk Fuel".... pumpin gas & kickin a$$....

LOL


----------



## Josh466 (Sep 30, 2008)

Cecil said:


> We used to say we were "Motor T".... if you can't truck.... f&ck it!
> That or the age old "Bulk Fuel".... pumpin gas & kickin a$$....
> 
> LOL



I've heard the "Bulk Fuel" one before, I was always curious as to how that one got started, or who came up with it.


----------



## Cecil (Sep 30, 2008)

Josh466 said:


> I've heard the "Bulk Fuel" one before, I was always curious as to how that one got started, or who came up with it.



Not sure.... it's been around for at least 15 years though.


----------



## JrodBones (Nov 25, 2010)

Cecil said:


> That or the age old "Bulk Fuel".... pumpin gas & kickin a$$....
> 
> LOL



YEEEESSSSS!!!!!
Good ol bulk fuel got mentioned on SS...I'm framing this one.
Wait, that was sarcastic.
Ahhhhh who am I kidding...bulk fuel IS lame  It makes my soul hurt.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 25, 2010)

Jrod1188 said:


> YEEEESSSSS!!!!!
> Good ol bulk fuel got mentioned on SS...I'm framing this one.
> Wait, that was sarcastic.
> Ahhhhh who am I kidding...*bulk fuel IS lame*  It makes my soul hurt.



And who are you to say Bulk Fuel is a lame MOS?  The Corps has a need for every MOS we have.  Some people are MARSOC, some are cooks, and some are bulk fuel.  It may be lame in your opinion, all the way up until you need fuel.  The reason Bulk Fuel (and cook, or MT) are the best answers when people ask "what do you do?" is they invite very few questions.  Not because they're "lame" MOSs.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 25, 2010)

No one's MOS (or service equivalent) is classified.  Generally speaking, the fact that a certain unit exists or that you belong to it also isn't classified.  Your job within that unit, since it's usually based on your MOS, is likewise usually unclassified.

Hint:  if you're in a unit that requires any exceptions to the above, they will provide you a detailed, plausible, and simple cover story.  If your unit doesn't tell you "this is what you say when you're asked about x," then you probably don't need to make some shit up on your own.  If you're not comfortable talking about some aspect of your job, say "I'm not comfortable talking about that."  Don't say it's "Top Secret."  It annoys people who really do have those kinds of jobs, because they know better than to call attention to themselves by saying dumb shit like that.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 25, 2010)

I was the Medical and Weapons NCO for a Combat Football Team...  does that count?  Oh, and I have an ambulance driver's license, and was awarded the combat paper cut badge (with V device and 2 clusters)....  :eek:

Every job in the military is important.  some of the stuff/places people do/go is not for general consumption, but the basic job description is not....


----------



## JrodBones (Nov 25, 2010)

0699 said:


> *And who are you to say Bulk Fuel is a lame MOS*? The Corps has a need for every MOS we have. Some people are MARSOC, some are cooks, and some are bulk fuel. It may be lame in your opinion, all the way up until you need fuel.



0699
I would like to clarify that I was being sarcastic to an extent.
No disrespect intended towards any fellow Marines or to the Marine Corps.

I am actually one of these motivated bulk fuelers that we speak of.  I just really do not like the MOS (I know that's my mistake and a personal issue).  It is a special case as it is the only SMCR MOS out of the state that I live in.

I do understand that the Corps has a need for every MOS and a need for Marines to fill it.

Again, I apologize if I offended anyone.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 25, 2010)

Jrod1188 said:


> 0699
> ....



Good post.  I'd give you rep if we still had it.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 25, 2010)

0699 said:


> And who are you to say Bulk Fuel is a lame MOS?  The Corps has a need for every MOS we have.  Some people are MARSOC, some are cooks, and some are bulk fuel.  It may be lame in your opinion, all the way up until you need fuel.  The reason Bulk Fuel (and cook, or MT) are the best answers when people ask "what do you do?" is they invite very few questions.  Not because they're "lame" MOSs.



We used to put up bulk fuel signs around our camp for exactly the reason 0699 mentioned: OPSEC.  Force Recon isn't a classified unit with a cover story but we tried to maintain a low profile.   We used to set up our camp next to the motor pool and throw up a sign that said bulk fuel.  We used to have guys snoop around the Force Recon compound for whatever reason but no one snoops around the bulk fuel compound.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 25, 2010)

Good plan.  I always said that if we were truly interested in maintaining a low profile we'd all wear a COSCOM patch and E6 stripes on our uniforms when we were forward.  No one would ever give us a second look.

We never did that though


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 25, 2010)

All out humint guys used to remove their badges, rank and name tags as they thought that helped them maintain a low profile.  In reality it made them stick out like dogs balls when everyone else around wore them.

On overseas jaunts on R&R we used to tell people we were a Rugby team.  I had some hot Canadian chick on Phuket convinced I was playing in the "Bangkok 7s".
She gave me her room key to visit her later but I got too pissed and couldn't find the room.   My mates found me the next morning asleep in a garden with the my pants round my knees and my cock in my hand, not my finest moment


----------



## Headshot (Nov 25, 2010)

In-flight missile repair.


----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 25, 2010)

I just tell people;

"I trained Chuck Norris"

nothing follows


----------



## HOLLiS (Nov 25, 2010)

Humm rough question.    Can you phrase it in another way?

If not than, "I am sorry Senator, I have no recollection of that event."


----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 25, 2010)

My brother, when flying armed, used to answer, "Ma'am I am a rodeo clown"  Discussion usually fizzled in a minute or two.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 25, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> Good post. I'd give you rep if we still had it.



Dear Mara "the good and nice mod"
The like button functions as a 'rep' button
signed,
llorT ehT


----------



## AWP (Nov 25, 2010)

It is kind of funny this discussion has come up as we had it in my shop yesterday. The more a SOF guy tries to blend in, the more he sticks out. Spend a few weeks at a place like Bagram and you can name the unit based on how they are dressed, kit they carry, etc.


----------



## JrodBones (Nov 25, 2010)

Teufel said:


> We used to have guys snoop around the Force Recon compound for whatever reason but no one snoops around the bulk fuel compound.



That makes a lot of sense.
I have always been curious about why some of the Recon Marines don't talk a lot about what they do.
Is it just due to OPSEC, because it gets annoying explaining it, because you don't want a bunch of rubber neckers bothering, or something completely different?

As for the snoopers...I'm pretty sure it's becasue you're the pinacle of the Marine Corps (I'm not taking away from or down playing any other job in the Corps).  It's like going to a car lot.  I know I only have enough money to buy a Hyundai, but I still want to see the Bentley...and maybe even sit in it for a little while :confused:


----------



## Teufel (Nov 25, 2010)

I think that most of the lookie loos were looking to recon themselves some free equipment at our expense.  We always downplayed recon to instill humility in our Marines and reinforce the point that we were Marines first just like every other MOS out there.  There are a lot of recon haters out there who will use any little incident to add fuel to their unfounded accusations of elitism within the recon community.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 25, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> Good plan. I always said that if we were truly interested in maintaining a low profile we'd all wear a COSCOM patch and E6 stripes on our uniforms when we were forward. No one would ever give us a second look.
> 
> We never did that though



+1.  Seems like people say they want to be "low profile" and somehow that means beards, pseudo-civilian attire (Oakleys & 5.11s), and every gadget known to man hanging off an M-4.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 25, 2010)

Jrod1188 said:


> 0699
> I would like to clarify that I was being sarcastic to an extent.
> No disrespect intended towards any fellow Marines or to the Marine Corps.
> 
> ...



Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Nasty (Nov 26, 2010)

Headshot said:


> In-flight missile repair.



I used inflight tow bar operator a few times but switched to Special Operations Forces Culinary Craftsman (can't use the latter anymore, everything in AFSOC is now SO; SO Services Sq, SO Dental Sq.......


----------



## Manolito (Nov 26, 2010)

I am not one of the people that needed a cover story. I will tell you I would have preferred giving a ride to a cook,paper salesman,inflight tow bar mechanic, or gerble rather than Frogs, and those that wore kacki pants and Hawaiian shirts.
A group asked what we wanted and I replied 151 rum I had never tried it. Months later a very small wood keg arrived. Six of us ended up chained around the flag pole I never have had another drink of 151. Wife wants to know what I am laughing at. Some memories are special.
Never woke up with my pants around my ankles though.
Thats something new to add to my Thanksgiving list.
Bill


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 26, 2010)

Mac_NZ said:


> She gave me her room key to visit her later but I got too pissed and couldn't find the room. My mates found me the next morning asleep in a garden with the my pants round my knees and my cock in my hand, not my finest moment



Why is it when we talk drunk stories about our military day's it alway's ends with someone sleepiing in a garden, in a clump of bushes, on the beach with seaweed, without our clothes ? 

I woke up one glorious morning in Myrtle Beach to some kid poking me with his sand shovel. Needless to say the parents where most rickie tick about getting him away from the drunk guy, asleep, covered in sand and wet from sea water on the beach on their vacation. Not my finest moment either. :cool:

What did I do ?  Hell, I didn't really know so it didn't matter. :confused:


----------



## pardus (Nov 26, 2010)

I woke up to some guy honking his car horn one time, I lifted my head up and told him to STFU, he said "Look where you are!" I looked around, I was asleep in the middle of the road...

Thank fuck it was daylight.


----------



## pardus (Nov 26, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> No one's MOS (or service equivalent) is classified.  Generally speaking, the fact that a certain unit exists or that you belong to it also isn't classified.  Your job within that unit, since it's usually based on your MOS, is likewise usually unclassified.
> 
> Hint:  if you're in a unit that requires any exceptions to the above, they will provide you a detailed, plausible, and simple cover story.  If your unit doesn't tell you "this is what you say when you're asked about x," then you probably don't need to make some shit up on your own.  If you're not comfortable talking about some aspect of your job, say "I'm not comfortable talking about that."  Don't say it's "Top Secret."  It annoys people who really do have those kinds of jobs, because they know better than to call attention to themselves by saying dumb shit like that.



Ahh, isn't that a contridiction? :confused:

Delta is a classified unit is it not?

I know the SAS is/was at least, a unit that you were not required/allowed to divulge.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 26, 2010)

My youngest son's birth certificate support document says his mom is an Army Lawyer and his dad is a Bulk Fuels Specialist. 

The A1C (E-3) didn't believe me when I said I was a BFS.   I told her "Who ever claims to be a BFS? Folks always claim CCT, SOWT or some other cool job".  She smiled, said "yeah-you are right" , and put Bulk Fuels Specialist Down for my occupation.
Why the jump wings?  Easy-in-flight refueling missions.  I can't believe the crap I get away with.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 27, 2010)

pardus said:


> I woke up to some guy honking his car horn one time, I lifted my head up and told him to STFU, he said "Look where you are!" I looked around, I was asleep in the middle of the road...
> 
> Thank fuck it was daylight.



Hell, that was common here in Kentucky.  All the roads where dirt and in some backwoods shit. 

Rode a damn cow one night and broke my collar bone. Naked, with cowboy boots on. No shit. :cool:


----------



## 0699 (Nov 27, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Hell, that was common here in Kentucky. All the roads where dirt and in some backwoods shit.
> 
> *Rode a damn cow one night and broke my collar bone*. Naked, with cowboy boots on. No shit. :cool:



What happened to the cow?


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 28, 2010)

0699 said:


> What happened to the cow?



Its in Free's Av a tar.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 28, 2010)

pardus said:


> Ahh, isn't that a contridiction? :confused:
> 
> Delta is a classified unit is it not?
> 
> I know the SAS is/was at least, a unit that you were not required/allowed to divulge.



Caveat: Based on books related opinion. I've read in one UKSAS guy's book that officially they're on the roll of their former unit, if anyone looks them up. Haney in his book said they had a cover unit, I forget what it was, that they said they were in.

At the airport a couple of times I processed guys who were clearly Group and asked them which Corps they're in..."Infantry." LOL. They were usually pretty easy to tell apart from RF guys in my experience.

As for myself, LE is a target for various gangs and other assorted charmers so to casual acquaintances I used to just say I did security work at the airport. It's true


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 28, 2010)

0699 said:


> What happened to the cow?



Can't remember. Sure it wasn't happy though.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 28, 2010)

SpitfireV said:


> Haney in his book said they had a cover unit, I forget what it was, that they said they were in.



Both that and telephone numbers for the Unit. The telephone numbers changed monthly. Only reason was so that Unit members could have a unit to list for car loans, home loans etc.

If that's too much info, please erase the post.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 28, 2010)

That makes sense. I don't see why they'd need to list a unit for loans though, but things probably happen differently down here- all you need (as far as employers go) is who you work for and your weekly income.

On a related note the whole Delta secret/not secret thing has been a bit of a farce in many ways.


----------



## is friday (Nov 29, 2010)

Right now I say 'Aviation Ordnance'. I usually dumb it down for people and tell them "I build rockets and bombs for helicopters/fixed wing."

I think I might end up telling people "I'm a grunt" and that's it when I get selected. I don't like to talk much about work as it is.


----------



## norcaldrifter (Nov 30, 2010)

Sounds like he is a underwater scuba sniper...


----------



## Teufel (Nov 30, 2010)

A&S or not, how can you be a grunt if you have never served in an infantry battalion?


----------



## JrodBones (Nov 30, 2010)

norcaldrifter said:


> Sounds like he is a underwater scuba sniper...



That's great!

With a water gun that looks just like an M40.  Except it's see through neon green, a plastic orange trigger, and instead of a bolt there's the piece you pull out to fill it with water.....
Sorry, that image just popped in my head.


----------



## is friday (Nov 30, 2010)

Teufel said:


> A&S or not, how can you be a grunt if you have never served in an infantry battalion?


I could just say Motor T, too. I've driven a humvee before.

edit:

Maybe I wasn't being verbose enough in my original comment. I don't really like talking about work as it is--and I probably won't want to talk much about work if I ever get around to ground side. If I'm going to claim somebody's MOS down the road, it'll probably be similar to what I'm actually doing--but simplified enough with a certain tone to avoid further discussion.

I don't really like casual conversation that involves "what's your job?" Maybe that's douchey, but it's how I operate. If some crusty ass lifer wearing his Vietnam Vet cap asks me what I do in the Marines I tell him specifically--I avoid details with civvies.

Now if you're talking about the Corps in general, being a Marine, or something along those lines--that's different.

I don't currently tell people that I'm a grunt, (because I'm not,) and I don't plan on telling people what I do 'casually' until I've actually done some things, (i.e. deployed with the team.) I don't mean any disrespect to grunts.


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 1, 2010)

Teufel said:


> A&S or not, how can you be a grunt if you have never served in an infantry battalion?



Pow!


----------



## norcaldrifter (Dec 10, 2010)

is friday said:


> I could just say Motor T, too. I've driven a Humvee before.



That dosent make you motor T, at all. What you gonna do when the guy your talkin to says "me too"? Then you'll have to lie and lie an lie. Why lie in the first place? It's no secret MARSOC exsists. Tell them your an operator. Oh wait you wanna be James bond huh? Or maybe they are a scetchy character you don't trust. Tell them your your origional mos. You know the one you have now. That way your not gonna get caught up in a load of complete crap. Yea you won't look cool, but secret squirrels are never seen.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 10, 2010)

It was easy for me; I had been an 11B, I was cross trained to 54E (NBC), and had a 91B...  I never had to say I had an 18 anything...  I could be a grunt, a chem geek or a pecker checker...  and not lie at all, just not have it all out there.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 10, 2010)

norcaldrifter said:


> That dosent make you motor T, at all. What you gonna do when the guy your talkin to says "me too"? Then you'll have to lie and lie an lie. Why lie in the first place? It's no secret MARSOC exsists. Tell them your an operator. Oh wait you wanna be James bond huh? Or maybe they are a scetchy character you don't trust. Tell them your your origional mos. You know the one you have now. That way your not gonna get caught up in a load of complete crap. Yea you won't look cool, but secret squirrels are never seen.



I agree.  Having a half-assed cover story is worse than having no cover story at all.


----------



## 0699 (Dec 10, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> I agree. Having a half-assed cover story is worse than having no cover story at all.



I just smile a lot and go into my Simple Jack routine...


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 10, 2010)

0699 said:


> I just smile a lot and go into my Simple Jack routine...


I can vouch for this.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 10, 2010)

is friday said:


> I could just say Motor T, too. I've driven a humvee before.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



I don't think you get it.  Being part of MARSOC does not automatically make you a grunt.  Hell there is even a school trained 0311 on this board who doesn't like to call himself a grunt because he has never served in a victor (infantry) unit.  You will have plenty of time to come up with cool guy cover stories if you pass A&S and ITC.


----------



## is friday (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm sure I will.


----------



## is friday (Dec 10, 2010)

norcaldrifter said:


> Yea you won't look cool, but secret squirrels are never seen.


I'm not interested in lookin cool.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 11, 2010)

This thread has outlived its usefulness.


----------

